# wind shield wiper fluid won't spray



## ricekiller86 (Apr 15, 2007)

the wind shield wiper fluid in my hardbody will not spray. when i pull the lever nothing happens. the ports are not pulged and there is fluid in the container. the only thing that it does is the wiper blades move. wondering if anyone could answer this problem.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the power to the resevoir pump...


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Might be froze or stuck motor. Take it out and clean it off. Z


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

I had the same problem and fixed it last weekend.
Power was good to the motor, so I pulled the reservoir and the pump was fried... new one is $19 @ autozone. Plug & play, now can spray!


----------

